# Santa Cruz VJ @ 12th Fret



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone had a chance to play the SCGC VJ slope shouldered ....would like to hear your comments. Thanks


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

Never mind...I bought it so now I know.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar - post pictures if you can. I've never tried a Santa Cruz but I've read lots of good stuff on the Acoustic Guitar forum.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

zeebee said:


> Never mind...I bought it so now I know.


What about us? We need to see pics and your thoughts!


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my second Cruz....1st was a DH dread. Great balance, note separation an playability...nice bluegrass geet. The VJ is a slope dread and really captures the old woody and dry vintage sound of a good Gibby (used to have a '50's). It has an adi top which makes it ring out and like the DH its very loud with no compression or loss of clarity.Play one ...if you like smaller bodies their OM series are upper tier. Had it for three days so I'll get my pics up soon.

For the time being here's the pic from 12 Frets website....much lighter, amber burst than pic shows.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Never played a Santa Cruz but heard and read a lot of good things about them. Its always so much fun getting a new guitar.


----------

